# Motivation/cover letter for Germany Job Seeker Visa (JSV)



## anupam57

HI Team,

I have been seeing many people asking for a sample motivational/cover letter for Germany Job Seeker Visa (JSV) which, unfortunately, never got answered. If it got answered, still it lost deep in some thread. 

What I want to initiate with this thread is to encourage people to share motivational/cover letters to new JSV applicant.

Here is what Germany JSV Checklist in says -

"Cover letter from applicant explaining the exact purpose, course of action to find employment and duration of your stay in Germany as well as further career plans should stay in Germany by unsuccessful "


----------



## anupam57

Please seniors help me.


----------



## beppi

Copying other's motivation letter is a sure way to get rejected, as the immigration officers are very good at spotting it (and probably have a database of prior letters to check yours against).
If you have your own motivation and plan to move to Germany, write that down. If you don't, you'll fail. It's as simple as that!


----------



## anupam57

beppi said:


> Copying other's motivation letter is a sure way to get rejected, as the immigration officers are very good at spotting it (and probably have a database of prior letters to check yours against).
> If you have your own motivation and plan to move to Germany, write that down. If you don't, you'll fail. It's as simple as that!


I actually agree with you beppi, but a sample motivation letter would help me in creating outline for the motivational letter. like -

1. How the course of action to find a job should be ?
2. What to do if I cannot find a job in Germany in 6 months -- Should I mention that I would come back to my home country or apply for extension or reapply for a new JSV ?


----------



## dzungdev

I think you can write yourself. The important part of motivation letter is the plan you will do to secure the job. Just write detail about the step you will do to find the job as: learning German, how to have interview invitation with company, where will u stay,... if can't find job within 6 months, what will you do ?


----------

